# Your Onboard Coffee Fix



## SeaDubya (Sep 5, 2015)

I don't drink coffee religiously, probably 4 times a week give or take. But when I do, I have high standards and usually have at least two cups. And I do not always have it in the morning or after waking up, but even in the middle of the day if I am craving it (even, sometimes, when it's hot out). 

The fam and I will be moving aboard full time once we get back to Mexico and I wanted to get a sense about how everyone else does coffee onboard, like a poll.

When on land, I use either a press or drip machine depending on where we are staying. And I grind my beans using an electric grinder right before I brew (we travel with the grinder). All I have on the boat is a french press due to lack of space and the darn drip machines eat up electricity. Our inverter is small and making coffee is more laborious when not tied up to AC.

So what's your preferred coffee-making onboard?


----------



## sulli (Mar 9, 2013)

aeropress great coffee,quick and easy, but can be difficult when seas are lumpy.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

_*Please*_ tell me that you don't prefer drip coffee over a French press!...

I have a french press aboard, and use it occasionally. It makes great coffee, but is too much for me alone, and it is usually me alone.

I use a 2 cup Bialetti coffee maker (yes, I like strong coffee) when it is just me;









Easy to make, easy to clean up, fits in a small space, does not shatter if I drop it, won't rust.

The trick when storing for a couple of days is to take ½ sheet of paper towel, and to pack it into the lower chamber after washung and drying.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

P.S. I do not have an inverter aboard, and don't ever want one. I go to the boat to get away from 110V appliances.


----------



## travellerw (Mar 9, 2006)

Second vote for the Aeropress.


----------



## SeaDubya (Sep 5, 2015)

I like that Aeropress. Never seen one before. Do you have to use their filters specifically? I saw on amazon someone sells a Amazon.com: S Filter for AeroPress - Ultra Fine Stainless Steel Coffee Filter: Kitchen & [email]Dining

I sail in more remote places outside the US and specialized filters would be hard to come by.


----------



## Erindipity (Nov 29, 2014)

Have you considered Cold Brewing? You'll need to experiment, because the Flavor Profile will be different.
Grind some beans, pour into a quart Thermos, add enough water, and stash away for a few hours. Good for a couple of days.
Then strain, heat to taste over the Stove or Engine, and consume.
Or drink as is. Good Coffee can be good when Hot, Warm, Cold, or Iced.

You can also add more Beans and make a Concentrate, to mix with Boiling Water or Boat Temperature Whiskey.

I'm usually a Tea Drinker myself, although I did develop a taste for Iced Coffee over the Summer.
My experiments with Cold Brewing Tea haven't worked out too well. It's usually too weak. I like a strong hot tea, with lashings of milk and sugar, and a couple of bikkies.
At dock I have this wonderful little Swan Electric Kettle. It's very old, and boils an Imperial Pint quickly.
Under way, I tried the Swan on the Alcohol Stove. The Bakelite feet got a little scorched, so I needed a better solution. I now have an old quart Camping Percolator that sort of works. (The traditional Boy Scout trick of soaping down the exterior to prevent scorching didn't work four decades back, and it doesn't work now. It looks awful, compared to the gleaming Swan.)

Milk is still an issue. I prefer fresh Whole Milk, but the Carnation canned condensed stuff will do in a pinch, as long as it's used up quickly. The Nonfat Powdered stuff is awful. I used to be able to buy Whole Powdered Milk years ago, but it seems to have disappeared from the shelves. Supposedly, it's still available at Mexican Grocers, but I've never seen any.

¬erindipity


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

At home, I have a Roncilio espresso machine on a timer, so it's warmed up before we wake. 

On the boat, I don't get complicated. Braun drip. Runs easily on invertor when off the grid. With so many guests along, I've come to buy one of those gas station style pump dispensers too. Holds two 10 cup pots and keeps it hot, until everyone is up.

If electricity was forbidden, I would go french press or a pour over.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

I jus' put a little grounds 'tween my cheek'n'gum and enjoy.


----------



## travellerw (Mar 9, 2006)

SeaDubya said:


> I like that Aeropress. Never seen one before. Do you have to use their filters specifically? I saw on amazon someone sells a Amazon.com: S Filter for AeroPress - Ultra Fine Stainless Steel Coffee Filter: Reusable Coffee Filters: Kitchen & Dining
> 
> I sail in more remote places outside the US and specialized filters would be hard to come by.


The paper filters give a much cleaner cup of coffee. They are also super cheap since I reuse the filters for 4 or 5 cups. Just rinse the filter out and leave it in the press!

I bought a Aeropress kit and 1 extra set of filters. Between my wife and I, we will be hard pressed to use all those filters in 5 years.


----------



## CLucas (Feb 10, 2007)

+1 on Aeropress. Starbucks Via is also pretty decent -- it's just microground coffee that you use like instant and is packaged in individual servings.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

We make our coffee in our 12 cup drip Hamilton Beach with single cup fill... we use the inverter when not at the slip and use the induction cooktop to heat the milk (also on inverter)... for coffee we use Cafe Bustelo Coffee (Puerto Rican)... great taste and rivals Blue Mountain (Jamaican) coffee... it's an expresso grind and we use brown paper filters.

Café Bustelo Coffee - Café Bustelo

Enjoy


----------



## Stu Jackson (Jul 28, 2001)

Oh, no! Not another coffee thread. 

Really, type coffee on any boating forum search engine and you can read for decades. 

We use a Milita filter into a thermos.


----------



## chip (Oct 23, 2008)

I really wanted to like the Aeropress, and it has a lot going for it, but for me it makes a weird amount of coffee at a weird strength. I still find myself using my stainless steel french press more: Amazon.com | Kuissential 8-Cup Stainless Steel French Press (Coffee Plunger, Press Pot, Cafetiere): Coffee [email]Se[email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com[/email]/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41NGgSF3PuL

That, plus a Hario manual burr grinder.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

I've had coffee all over world, made using every conceivable method and technique, including camp coffee, which was made using an old, wild-west coffee pot with water dipped directly from a high, mountain stream, the water brought to a boil, and the grounds dumped in the boiling water. After boiling for about 5 minutes, the pot was removed from the camp fire, a cup of ice cold water was dumped in, which settled the grounds to the bottom of the pot, well at least most of them. Probably the best coffee I ever tasted. 

Fortunately, I'm not real picky about my coffee, and actually prefer Folgers instant over most of the drip stuff. My wife, has a very expensive Keurig coffee maker, a couple cases of exotic coffee thingies, and drinks about one cup a week at most. On the other hand, at home or on the boat, I get my coffee fix every morning about 9 a.m. with a 20 ounce cup, a little skim milk and Splenda is added, and I'm good for the day. 

All the best,

Gary


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

Stu Jackson said:


> Oh, no! Not another coffee thread.
> 
> Really, type coffee on any boating forum search engine and you can read for decades.
> 
> We use a Milita filter into a thermos.


We do the same when on the hook. It is simple, easy, cheap, reliable, and easy to clean up with very little water. We don't bother with grinding the coffee on the boat. Too much of a bother.

To be honest, regardless of how it is made, coffee just tastes better on the boat.


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

eherlihy said:


> _*Please*_ tell me that you don't prefer drip coffee over a French press!...
> 
> I have a french press aboard, and use it occasionally. It makes great coffee, but is too much for me alone, and it is usually me alone.
> 
> ...


This is absolutely THE BEST coffee maker I've ever used. Picked my first one up in Egypt and successive ones in Turkey and Italia.
Too bad I have electric cooking now, or I'd have one going this very minute!


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

+1 on the Mellitta cones.....just heat water and pour over your grounds....infinite ability to adjust the type, quality, and amount of coffee to meet varying preferences. For me, I am good with whatever coffee is on sale at Publix most of the time, but on those occasions when I want a great cup of coffee I keep a stash of good beans in a vacuum bag and grind just enough for a custom cup using this grinder I got as a Christmas present a few years back:

Hario Skerton Ceramic Coffee Grinder | Williams-Sonoma

Nothing better than enjoying a great cup of coffee on a quiet morning on the hook somewhere!

(Edit: Chip I missed your reference above about the Hario grinder.....+1 on that!)


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

I use a cafeteria (stove top espresso machine), aero Press (use the paper filters you can rinse them and use them a couple of times, are cheap and take up almost no space that stainless filter looks like a pain to clean) and for the best coffee a pour-over filter into a thermos, oh and grind with a Skerton hand crank coffee mill. French press is a no go for me, gets cold too quick and I have never liked it. Good pour over, (I use a digital thermometer to make sure water temp is good) to me is the best. The good coffee houses seem to agree as that is the most expensive by the cup.

My pour over filter is something like this:

Amazon.com: RSVP Manual Drip Coffee Filter Cone for Carafes or Thermos: Melita Cone Thermas: Home & [email][email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com[/email]/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41bFkUl4diL

I got mine from a coffee shop that was going out of business, NSF approved and very heavy duty.

Oh if you want to get really crazy get a whirly pop (you can use the base as a stock pot) and roast your own beans, might be able to get some nice green coffee beans there in Mexico.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

eherlihy said:


> _*Please*_ tell me that you don't prefer drip coffee over a French press!...
> 
> I have a french press aboard, and use it occasionally. It makes great coffee, but is too much for me alone, and it is usually me alone.
> 
> ...


I have one of these but in Stainless Steel. Really nice. And Yes I much prefer drip to French Press. French press has about a 1 min window where it is good, till then to thin, after that it gets bitter. So if you are going to drink more than one cup it is awful.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

French press. For me it's the best.

There are also these tiny little metal espresso makers that have a press inside for the dry coffee, pour the hot water in and then it's slow going but the taste is good.

Never tried the Bialetti.

As far as drip machines go, needless equipment in my view, unless you like the timer option and have it brewing when you get up.

The old funnel with a coffee filter..or a paper towel...works just as good as any drip machine IMHO.


----------



## fryewe (Dec 4, 2004)

Erindipity said:


> Milk is still an issue. I prefer fresh Whole Milk, but the Carnation canned condensed stuff will do in a pinch, as long as it's used up quickly. The Nonfat Powdered stuff is awful. I used to be able to buy Whole Powdered Milk years ago, but it seems to have disappeared from the shelves. Supposedly, it's still available at Mexican Grocers, but I've never seen any.
> 
> ¬erindipity


Also available online...NIDO...good stuff.


----------



## oldfurr (Dec 25, 2012)

travlineasy said:


> and Splenda is added:


I almost didn't post a like for your post, but heck, allowances must be made for those who are not actually advocating murder I suppose... maybe.


----------



## Erindipity (Nov 29, 2014)

fryewe said:


> Also available online...NIDO...good stuff.


It took me a few hours, and then the memories came back...
The stuff was called "Milkman"- "With the kiss of cream". Distinctive orange box with a distinctive orange tyke on it.
When I was a Kid, the stuff was cheaper than Fresh Milk, and the way our family went through Milk, it was Mom Approved.
Dad used to make the Morning Tea, and he used to joke with a bleary-eyed me: "Would you like a little Tea in your Milk?"
I had my own little recipe- mix 2:1 amounts of Milkman and Bosco into a paste, and mix in cold water from the pitcher in the 'Fridge until it was just right.
Also, for an quick snack- Jello Butterscotch Instant Pudding, Milkman, cold water, and shaken up in Dad's Martini Shaker. (Once, quite by carelessness on my part, Dad invented the Butterscotch Martini, which was just as awful as it sounds, Dad said, until the third one.)

Years later, at The Lab, I used to keep that Orange Box in my Office lower desk drawer, along with a tin of Twining's loose Tea. Many a 3AM was spent making and drinking Tea, much to the amusement of the Techs, mainlining Folger's Coffee from the High Bay Percolator.

They stopped making Milkman years ago, yet supposedly it is back, but by Internet only.
I would prefer to buy Locally whenever possible.

¬erindipity


----------



## Rocky Mountain Breeze (Mar 30, 2015)

I buy some Carnation Half and Half single serving containers for my employees at Sam's Club. It has a shelf life of years and they say it tastes the same as fresh milk. I personally drink my coffee less strong and black (so you can actually savor the flavor of the coffee) without adding anything to dilute it. Think about that for a while. Anyway, I would think a variety of the single serve no refrigeration necessary milk based creamers should be available anywhere.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

My onboard coffee is from a good old-fashioned perk pot Amazon.com : Texsport Stainless Steel 9 Cup Percolator Coffee Maker : Electric Coffee Percolators : Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41wN3AKFCpL


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

newhaul said:


> My onboard coffee is from a good old-fashioned perk pot ...


This is all I've ever used on a bareboat and that morning cup of coffee is always glorious.

I was going to quote Donna above, but her post seems to have been deleted. I swore she wrote that all coffee tastes better aboard. Most everything does.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> This is all I've ever used on a bareboat and that morning cup of coffee is always glorious.
> 
> I was going to quote Donna above, but her post seems to have been deleted. I swore she wrote that all coffee tastes better aboard. Most everything does.


Even at home or in a restaurant I can taste the difference between good perk and soso drip had a press to ( it broke ) the perk is best. Also iI think you are right everything tastes better underway on a sailboat.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Minnewaska said:


> ...
> I was going to quote Donna above, but her post seems to have been deleted. I swore she wrote that all coffee tastes better aboard. Most everything does.


Eh? Me Donna? If anything I posted was deleted I didn't do it.

Tea drinker here but I make the coffee on board and anyone who drinks it gets what they get. I do buy good quality whole beans, grind them either with a manual grinder away from the slip or with a good burr grinder when in a slip in an effort to have guests focus on the work I did to get them that cup and not on the taste should I muck it up. 

I did have a few moments of anxiety after reading one of the other coffee threads and coming away from it feeling that using a percolator was akin to poisoning anyone who drank my coffee.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Drip filter cone. 

Unbleached filter papers.

Sometimes grind my own but I like Folgers Colombian too.

First sip in the morning sitting in the cockpit as the anchorage comes to life, priceless!


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

CLucas said:


> +1 on Aeropress. Starbucks Via is also pretty decent -- it's just microground coffee that you use like instant and is packaged in individual servings.


Spoken like a true P30 sailor. I'm also a Via user.

I appreciate quality coffee, but I'm only willing to go so far on the boat.
I haven't done the Aeropress yet, but I'm willing to give it a go. Anything more complicated than that will have to wait until I'm ashore.


----------



## Erindipity (Nov 29, 2014)

TQA said:


> Drip filter cone.
> 
> ... First sip in the morning sitting in the cockpit as the anchorage comes to life, priceless!


That is rather the point, isn't it? Watching the Sun rise...

Except for those of us who spent much of our Lives on an Owlshift.
We have our last Cuppa, thick with milk and sugar, as the Sun rises, and just before we go to sleep.

And then we get up around Eleven or so, to Pee.

¬erindipity


----------



## bratzcpa (Oct 18, 2011)

One word . . . AEROPRESS. 

I mean it. We tried a bunch of things, but absolutely love our Aeropress. I suggest using the paper filters. You get hundreds in a packet

Coffee tastes great - easy cleanup.

Aeropress rocks!


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Did french press for a number of years. But, the sunrise won't wait and I got tired of waiting for my morning coffee. Discovered an instant espresso coffee that tastes great:
THE BIANKA LOG BLOG: DOING THE JAVA JIVE ON BOARD BIANKA
Boil water and your done. Can also add to cold milk and have an iced coffee for an afternoon pick me up. No grounds to deal with: Bonus!


----------



## Jammer Six (Apr 2, 2015)

Very few of you would be allowed to drink coffee here.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Very few of you would be allowed to drink coffee here.


I have been a Starbucks, Tulley's and other coffee drinker in Seattle since 1988... favorite was going to the original on Pike's Market... The truth is we still visit Starbucks here but the coffee we make on the boat beats anything you can buy in cafe's anywhere!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Ah me .... the meaning of life would be so much easier to resolve.

Problem is we all have different tastes in coffee. You will never convince me that the appalling muck you get out of one of those drip thingys is drinkable nor the pathetically weak sludge that emerges from an old fashioned percolator. Those who like the preceding will otoh find Italian espresso strength totally unappealing. 

By choice for me there is only one method and that is a proper espresso machine with beans freshly ground to exactly the level of fineness to produce a perfect result. To be honest I have never achieved that at home with our better than basic home machine, albeit not commercial quality. So we buy preground coffee (specific brand and quality, vacuum packed) because we get a preferred result when compared to grinding our own beans. 

Unfortunately espresso machines chew up a lot of juice and unless you have mains voltage available they are simply impractical on board. (Sod using inverter, nor am I going to crank up a generator simply to make a cup of coffee.)

However, those Bialetti type machines produce an acceptable result. Much better than drip or perc and for mine better than plunger. Ours on board is stainless not aluminium. 

As for milk. I use full cream or nothing. The day has not dawned when you can force me to drink anything with Carnation in it, same goes goes for powdered. 

btw .. Donna mentioned tea .... doesn't seem to have the same interest level as coffee yet we, as a species, drink an awful lot of the stuff. Interestingly enough most of that is made from tea bags. Unbelievable.


----------



## Irunbird (Aug 10, 2008)

Agree with fuzzy above- it all boils down to what you like and what's available to you in terms of technology. I've been a home roaster since the mid-80's, so I tend to be a bit picky, but the brew method is always the same- press-pot. I enjoy espresso, but my machine would be way too power hungry (not to mention heavy) for use on a sailboat, so I've always stuck to French press. I use a modified Hario-Skerton hand grinder and bring plenty of beans to last the trip.


----------



## dhays (Jul 9, 2010)

Irunbird said:


> for use on a sailboat, so I've always stuck to French press. I use a modified Hario-Skerton hand grinder and bring plenty of beans to last the trip.


I like french press, and use it at home on occasion. It would be nice on the boat, but cleaning it is just too much of a hassle for me. I am inherently lazy.

BTW, the quote about coffee tastng better on the boat was post #16.


----------



## Irunbird (Aug 10, 2008)

dhays said:


> I like french press, and use it at home on occasion. It would be nice on the boat, but cleaning it is just too much of a hassle for me. I am inherently lazy.
> 
> BTW, the quote about coffee tastng better on the boat was post #16.


Pretty simple, really - I bought several plastic press-pots for a buddie's boat (anywhere from 6-14 crew) and just dumped grinds into a paper towel, threw them out a port window (we were racing in the Caribbean), did a quick wash with salt water, rinse with a splash of fresh, dried the pot and by the time I had ground one pot load of beans, the water kettle was whistling. My own boat rarely has more than 2 or 4 crew doing any kind of distance sailing where you're going to want coffee, so it's even easier.


----------



## PaulinVictoria (Aug 23, 2009)

I have a Moka pot, one cup from that gets you a good buzz on, if I need to sleep that night then I will make a half cup and add hot water.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Cleaning of a Press does not bother me, in fact possibly less than a Bialetti type and probably less wasteful of water. Reality is, that in order to get best result from Bialetti type you need to run water through it first, so you almost double the amount of water used. Press of course you can wash out in salt water and use just a spoonful or two to warm the pot. I still prefer the flavour of the Bialetti. Press ground should be a bit coarser than espresso machine. I still have trouble getting it grunty enough. 

btw ..... you can get espresso machines (there is even a 12v version) that rely totally on water pressure and don't use a pump. They are therefore less greedy when it comes to power. I have played with one but it did not produce any better coffee than a Bialetti. 

ps - does anyone still drink instant ?


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

For those that like drip coffee, you can disable the heating pad at the base (that keeps the pot warm) to vastl reduce your 110v power usage. 

You can also buy ones that drip into a stainless vacuum pot and don't have a pot heater.

Instant coffee can be good. Starbucks vie is goid ($1/packet) but there is a cheaper, acceptable, alternative. Nescafe Gold is the staple around the world and is quite passable. Not distributed in the USA it can be ordered from Amazon. Ours arrived with a Polish label. Add some restaurant style half and half creamers (ne refrigeration required) and you have long term storage of good and instant coffee.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

They also make a propane drip pot
Amazon.com: Coleman QuikPot(TM) Propane [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41FsvL1S0YL


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

They also make a stove top model 
Amazon.com: Coleman Camping Coffee Maker: Sports & [email][email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com[/email]/images/I/41%[email protected]@[email protected]@41%2B84OFnGiL


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Personally, I think Starbucks is the most overrated coffee. It's certainly not terrible. I would give it a solid B, as do most of the coffee rating agencies, if that's what you call them. Their value is that you know exactly what you'll get, all over the country. Just like MacDonalds. It's not the quality of the burger, its the consistency and branding that sell. 

Nothing better than a good local bean roaster that produced the whole beans within two weeks of you making coffee with them, especially espresso. Longer than that and any coffee needs to be treated to stay fresh. Storing in the fridge and freezer is a myth.


----------



## TheSailingRode (Sep 12, 2015)

We switched to Starbucks Via for our weekend cruises, it is easy and tastes good. If we were cruising full time, we would use a french press like we do at home every morning. I think it makes the best coffee.

We did a post on our blog about coffee on board here.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

Minnewaska said:


> Personally, I think Starbucks is the most overrated coffee. It's certainly not terrible. I would give it a solid B, as do most of the coffee rating agencies, if that's what you call them. Their value is that you know exactly what you'll get, all over the country. Just like MacDonalds. It's not the quality of the burger, its the consistency and branding that sell.
> 
> Nothing better than a good local bean roaster that produced the whole beans within two weeks of you making coffee with them, especially espresso. Longer than that and any coffee needs to be treated to stay fresh. Storing in the fridge and freezer is a myth.


I was and still am a Starbucks coffee drinker and during my 9 months at Seal Beach, CA. recently, I gave up Starbucks for Javatinis coffee. This locally owned cafe shop roasted their beans from around the world. I can tell you this coffee was excellent but not much different than some of the coffee I drank from Starbucks so personally I don't think it's overrated at all. The real difference is where one drinks this coffee... my HB brewstation does an excellent brew with the Bustelo coffee mentioned earlier and rivals the best coffee at Javatinis or other exotic coffee cafe's I've had from around the world.

Javatinis - Home


----------



## Tanski (May 28, 2015)

I tried the Starbucks Via, you could drink it, wasn't the worst coffee I've had by a long shot. I'm a bit of a coffee snob, fresh roast weekly from the local roasting house. 
I don't think I would buy the Via again, but if somebody offered me one I wouldn't turn it down like a cup of Tasters Choice instant! 
I like a press, no filters or assembly. Just the coffee and water. When done add a splash of water swish it around and clean enough, gets a real wash when the oils start building up.
Underway the press sits in the sink while brewing a cup.
The only AC powered device on my boat is a good quality burr type grinder, runs off a small plug in inverter. Don't like the mills with the blades that beat the coffee into submission.
Haven't found a quality hand powered burr grinder yet. Think I need to start looking in antique shops or something.
Can't stand those cup style machines, marketed for people who value simplicity over taste, some of the worst coffee I've had in a while came out of one of those Kuerig things. Tried a few different kinds during my visit, all sucked! Couldn't make the coffee strong enough, all tasted like coffee flavoured dish water.


----------



## Pegu club (Jun 10, 2012)

I have used a french press, messy to clean up. I now use an Aeropress, one can make the coffee as strong or mild as you want, easy to clean, with a good tea pot it has a small fuel requirement to heat water. Not a great option with more than two people drinking coffee, but i am the only coffee drinker on the boat 99.9% of the time.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Maybe I'm odd, OK I am odd, but I can't drink the same coffee day in and out like many of my friends.

Some Starbucks varieties are absolute crap, some is very good. Komodo Dragon is exceptional in my humble opinion.
But, I also like Dunkin.
Being born in the home of Bess Eaton, well, it's back! (someone here will know what I'm talking about)

A couple of my all time favorites:

Papua New Guinea Kimel A | Dave's Coffee
Café Mami | Café 100% Puertorriqueño

The absolute best bang for your buck is: Café Bustelo - The Flavor That Doesn?t Hold Back

If you can get your hands on some fresh roasted beans from northern Thailand, it just might be the best coffee you ever had.


----------



## SVGimmeShelter (Sep 16, 2015)

This french press/thermos is one of the best things I've bought for the boat. For sure the most used. Will keep the coffee hot up to 3 hours. We use it in conjunction with a teapot for heating water.

Bodum Bodum ® Columbia 34 Ounce Stainless Steel Double Wall Thermal French Press


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

SVGimmeShelter said:


> This french press/thermos is one of the best things I've bought for the boat. For sure the most used. Will keep the coffee hot up to 3 hours. We use it in conjunction with a teapot for heating water.
> 
> Bodum ® Columbia 34 Ounce Stainless Steel Double Wall Thermal French Press


Why would coffee need to stay hot for 3 hours? :devil

We have a nissin stainless vacuum insulated French press. Nice piece of kit.

Medsailor


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Minnewaska said:


> Personally, I think Starbucks is the most overrated coffee. It's certainly not terrible. I would give it a solid B, as do most of the coffee rating agencies, if that's what you call them. Their value is that you know exactly what you'll get, all over the country. Just like MacDonalds. It's not the quality of the burger, its the consistency and branding that sell.
> 
> Nothing better than a good local bean roaster that produced the whole beans within two weeks of you making coffee with them, especially espresso. Longer than that and any coffee needs to be treated to stay fresh. Storing in the fridge and freezer is a myth.


Funny at least around here I would take MacDonald's coffee over Starbucks any day. Much better, but I think our local MacD's seems to be very focused on making good coffee. And it is any size cup for $.99 cant beat it. Starbucks is consistently bad over roasted beans to hide the poor bean quality. I like that MacD's does not try to make there coffee anything more than it is while Charbuck's tries to make it seem like they are artisans, while there whole process is controlled the same way MacDonald's hamburgers are. I have a local coffee house that will make a pour over of any varietal you want for just about the same price as the Charbucks.

If you are going to use Cafe Bustelo you should use one of these:

Amazon.com: Bene Casa BC-85024 Colador for Coffee.: Reusable Coffee Filters: Kitchen & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@414RybGLV0L


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

eherlihy said:


> _*Please*_ tell me that you don't prefer drip coffee over a French press!...
> 
> I have a french press aboard, and use it occasionally. It makes great coffee, but is too much for me alone, and it is usually me alone.
> 
> ...


Yea... love them


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Seems to me that the pro strong espresso crowd are going to stick with the stove toppers a'la Bialetti. I know that any of my friends who are proponents of the Press can never produce coffee that is strong enough for me and I also know that neither can I. Anything else is going taste as weak as piss to me and while I full realise some people like to drink their coffee in this manner to me it is barely better than instant and I am not going to drink instant. Rather go without. 

So for me as an after dinner or perhaps a morning heart starter I'll have a straight Ristretto or for my breakfast coffee a double shot espresso with some hot milk. I couldn't care less if the milk is frothy or not. The only way to achieve that on board without a mains voltage pump espresso machine is the Bialetti type.


----------



## albrazzi (Oct 15, 2014)

Old fashioned percolator on the Force 10. Safely underway too with the nice pot holders on the stove.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

OK, the tea drinkers appear to have hijacked the coffee thread so lets start a new one and move the tea posts over here.


(It is done) 

Please post anything tea related into the new thread.


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm kind of a coffee slut; I will drink anything.

At home in the morning I grind beans and use a French press. 

At work I drink gawdawful drip Folgers all day, out of a mug that hasn't been washed since the GW Bush administration.

On the boat I have percolator. The coffee on the boat tastes the best. I don't think it has anything to do with the pot.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Minnesail said:


> I'm kind of a coffee slut; I will drink anything.
> 
> At home in the morning I grind beans and use a French press.
> 
> ...


Perk a pot at home and compare it to the french press head to head. The perk will win. N BTW everything is better on the boat:devil


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Minnesail said:


> I'm kind of a coffee slut; I will drink anything.
> 
> At home in the morning I grind beans and use a French press.
> 
> ...


Have you tried drinking your coffee without the marihuana ? Maybe it is the pot ? :laugh


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Coffee slut. That's funny.

No denying I'm a coffee addict and will drink anything I have to. Emphasize, if I have to. 

Just a couple of seasons back, I began to get a severe headache on passage at about 10am. We were in fog, with visibility of a couple hundred yards at best and crossing the Buzzards Bay shipping channel on our way to the Vineyard. While these would be all hands on deck conditions, by 11am I was curled up in the corner of the cockpit, trying to sleep to avoid the stabbing pain in my head, with my wife alone at the helm. 

Later that day, I'm reaching in the cabinet for more Advil, which hasn't been working anyway, and I finally notice the bag of coffee in there is decaf. The regular was empty (although more in the pantry). I asked if that was what she used to make coffee that morning and she said yes, without realizing it was decaf.

Addict is admittedly not a good thing.


----------



## Tanski (May 28, 2015)

Just checked out the Aeropress web page and watched a few videos.
Too fiddly and too many parts for me on a boat, also too narrow, how does it stay upright underway?
I can see the whole shooting match flying across the table if you slip or something trying to press your coffee into the cup.
Price is right though! Cheaper than my stainless french press was.
My press has a wide enough base that I can just brew with the press sitting in the sink, heel, waves whatever, makes no difference.
I had to check out the Aeropress, everybody is raving about it and if I can make a better cup of coffee.....
I love the idea, I can see how it would brew a good cup, could see one at home but not for me on a boat.
I should make a few tweaks to make it a bit more marine friendly then patent the changes.....maybe just add a clock 
I do like the looks of the manual coffee grinder though!


----------



## sidney777 (Jul 14, 2001)

Cowboy coffee, just pour coffee in pan & heat it up & pour in cup. Ewee.. (Usually start generator & plug in coffee maker or grind beans & make coffee). Some campers taught me "Cowboy" coffee.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Music to make coffee by:





I also have a CD called "Sunday Morning Coffee" kind of new age instrumentals I sometimes put on in the background when I don't want to have anything that is too interruptive while I work on projects on board. With or without a cup of coffee. Seems to provide a little jolt of energy without the caffeine.


----------



## SeaDubya (Sep 5, 2015)

sidney777 said:


> Cowboy coffee, just pour coffee in pan & heat it up & pour in cup. Ewee..


I have done this when backpacking, but with cheaper, already ground coffee. And I have considered it on the boat, then just swish the cup around overboard and let the fishies nibble at the bits. No other parts to clean. Guess I should try it since I am not adverse to it, see how it goes with my more expensive, fresh-ground beans.


----------



## XSrcing (Aug 22, 2015)

Through all of my adventures hiking, camping and dual-sporting I have become addicted to Medaglia d'oro Instant Espresso. Takes 5 minutes to prepare using my little beer can stove and Trangia kettle. It also takes up a very small amount of room so storage is easy. But I'm used to fitting my life in to a single backpack. Boats are huge.


----------



## Gregrosine (Feb 10, 2013)

Nescafe


----------



## Jammer Six (Apr 2, 2015)

All you guys talking about instant coffee, camp coffee, perc coffee, nescafe and swiss miss should start your own thread.

This thread is about coffee, and you're not really one of us.


----------



## XSrcing (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh look. It's Mr. Holier-Than-Thou.

It all comes from a bean. It's all coffee.

The OP asked how everyone did _their_ coffee. I answered.

If you want to bash on instant versus percolator then you should created a new thread talking about the different processes to brew a cup.

Edit: from Seattle. I guess it makes sense.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> All you guys talking about instant coffee, camp coffee, perc coffee, nescafe and swiss miss should start your own thread.
> 
> This thread is about coffee, and you're not really one of us.


Sniff, sniff. Tain't coffee yer brewing. Smells more like elitism.


----------



## Erindipity (Nov 29, 2014)

I love coffee, I love tea
I love the java jive and it loves me
Coffee and tea and the jiving and me
A cup, a cup, a cup, a cup, a cup!*

Where I used to work, they had these things called "Coffee Breaks".
Note that it wasn't mandatory that one actually drink Coffee, and as a matter of fact, most didn't. And those that did, did not restrict themselves to the Breaks only. It was a time to Socialize, before going back to the hard task of Atom Smashing. Sort of like this Thread; a time and place to have a little nonsense before getting back to the tasks at hand.

For those that drink only Tea, there is a thread for that. It was while Researching a Piece for that thread, that I found that Swan is bringing their Teasmade to the US. O Frabjous Day!
(A "Teasmade" was once a Trade name for a Bedroom Alarm Clock that also brewed a small pot of Tea. I bet most of you didn't know that... A Teasmade differs from a Coffee Maker in that Tea needs to Steep for a period of time. Dripping hot water through a filtered Pile of Tea Product just won't do.)

"This thread is about coffee, and you're not really one of us."
How extraordinarily rude...

¬erindipity


*("Java Jive"- Oakland/Drake, 1940)


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

mbianka said:


> Sniff, sniff. Tain't coffee yer brewing. Smells more like elitism.


He does this crap over on SA, too. Most of us have him on Ignore.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Jammer Six said:


> All you guys talking about instant coffee, camp coffee, perc coffee, nescafe and swiss miss should start your own thread.
> 
> This thread is about coffee, and you're not really one of us.


Instant coffee, camp/cowboy coffee, perk coffee' french press coffee' or nescafe instant coffee. All have one thing in common. COFFEE and answering the OP's question on how we make it.:hammer


----------



## SeaDubya (Sep 5, 2015)

SVGimmeShelter said:


> This french press/thermos is one of the best things I've bought for the boat. For sure the most used. Will keep the coffee hot up to 3 hours. We use it in conjunction with a teapot for heating water.
> 
> Bodum ® Columbia 34 Ounce Stainless Steel Double Wall Thermal French Press


The french press I have on the boat now is glass, but has a rubber grip bottom. I like the glass because it won't etch like plastic from use, but it is not very insulating and can, obviously, easily break. A metal, insulated one would fit the bill. Didn't know they made those.

I like the look of that one svGimme, but it looks like the small, rounded base may not be as sturdy in a rolly anchorage as the one MedSailor mentions. Any issues with that?


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

They make it in stainless 
https://www.seattlecoffeegear.com/f...ee-maker-french-press-brushed-stainless-steel


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> Coffee slut. That's funny.
> 
> No denying I'm a coffee addict and will drink anything I have to. Emphasize, if I have to.
> 
> ...


I keep military issue caffinated chewing gum aboard for just such an occasion. In addition the US Navy found that caffeine + an antihistimine (choose your favorite: benadryl/dramamine/phenegran) was an effective seasickness treatment that can work after someone gets sick.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

MedSailor said:


> I keep military issue caffinated chewing gum aboard for just such an occasion. In addition the US Navy found that caffeine + an antihistimine (choose your favorite: benadryl/dramamine/phenegran) was an effective seasickness treatment that can work after someone gets sick.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


Got a source for this study?

(it does seem to make sense, caffeine to counteract drowsiness from first gen antihistamines but I would like to read more about it)


----------



## Jammer Six (Apr 2, 2015)

MastUndSchotbruch said:


> Got a source for this study?


I'd like to see it, too.

Your post does go to show what depths the slippery slope of substandard coffee leads to, and how steep the grade is.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

I'll see if I can find it tomorrow. 

My caffeine addiction is strong. Combine a medical career with a 1 and 3 year old and here I am. I don't yet feel the need to getva sponsor and go to CA meetings but I may get there. If I ever start snorting grounds I promise to get help. ;-)

Another reason for caffinated gum is in case, for some reason, I was sick and not up to eating or drinking coffee. The headache of caffeine withdrawal can be quite debilitating. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Definitely a coffee snob. Like Trader Joes or Greeweel Estates Kona Pure Bean no blend

We use the Nissan French press...only way to get best taste out of coffee

Starbucks makes great overpriced burnt coffee



Nissan Gourmet Stainless Steel Coffee French Press
$43.95 from eBay - cappojim
Stainless Steel · 34 ounce · Double Wall
Brand New Nissan Gourmet Stainless Steel Coffee French Press 34 oz The Thermos Nissan Gourmet Coffee Press holds 34 ounces and has a double wall ...


----------



## Jammer Six (Apr 2, 2015)

Starbuck's sells most roasts of coffee. If you bought one that was too dark for you, that's not on Starbuck's.

Saying Starbuck's "burns" coffee is like saying a paint store's paint is too blue.

Don't buy blue if you want red.


----------



## Erindipity (Nov 29, 2014)

BubbleheadMd said:


> He does this crap over on SA, too. Most of us have him on Ignore.


Wow. I had no idea. I thought that someone was maybe just having a bad day, and would come back contrite, and maybe tell us a silly little story.
There's not just SA crap, but but Cruisersforum crap as well, and crap going all the way back to the USENET era.
That's one hell of a long bad day.

A silly little story:
One late night long ago, I was trying to make the Martinez Marina from the West, under power. Coffee and Tea long consumed, the Engine and I were just running on fumes.
Red Right Returning- Correct?
What I mistook for my Starboard Channel Marker was a stuck Traffic light up in downtown Martinez, and I got into the deep muddy of the old, and terminally depleted, Oyster beds, just before the Marina. (Jack London used to Oyster Pirate there.)
Luckily, it was Low Tide.

¬erindipity


----------



## SVGimmeShelter (Sep 16, 2015)

SeaDubya said:


> The french press I have on the boat now is glass, but has a rubber grip bottom. I like the glass because it won't etch like plastic from use, but it is not very insulating and can, obviously, easily break. A metal, insulated one would fit the bill. Didn't know they made those.
> 
> I like the look of that one svGimme, but it looks like the small, rounded base may not be as sturdy in a rolly anchorage as the one MedSailor mentions. Any issues with that?


Well we don't stay in too many rolly anchorages being that we mostly bay sail. I keep it in a doorless cupboard though, and when heeling it has never fallen out. Not sure if it's our easy sailing, or if it is weighted at the bottom, but no never had a tipping issue.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Jammer Six said:


> Starbuck's sells most roasts of coffee. If you bought one that was too dark for you, that's not on Starbuck's.
> 
> Saying Starbuck's "burns" coffee is like saying a paint store's paint is too blue.
> 
> Don't buy blue if you want red.


I find even there "light roasts" to be awful. Not as badly burnt, but not good quality beans. Well when you are buying and roasting in the quantity they do it is impossible to do quality. And I do like some dark roasts, but it has to be done in quite small batches in order to be controlled. Give me a real small batch local roasters (or good on line source if you don't have a local) coffee anytime. And no doubt they are way overpriced for there mediocre quality they provide.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

miatapaul said:


> I find even there "light roasts" to be awful. Not as badly burnt, but not good quality beans. Well when you are buying and roasting in the quantity they do it is impossible to do quality. And I do like some dark roasts, but it has to be done in quite small batches in order to be controlled. Give me a real small batch local roasters (or good on line source if you don't have a local) coffee anytime. And no doubt they are way overpriced for there mediocre quality they provide.


Paul your just mad they thought of the idea to sell a crappy cup of coffee for 5 bucks :laugh actually try gevalia they have some rather good blends


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

I rearranged some stuff on my boat and somehow managed to remove all my coffee mugs. So there I was Saturday morning with a nice pot brewing and nothing to drink it out of. I put a message out on Facebook only half joking "Want a boat ride today? Must bring coffee mugs, I have coffee but no cup." A short while later someone from the lake responded "I have mugs, my boat's not locked, help yourself."

So I motored over to her buoy, rafted up, and enjoyed coffee and a little breakfast.

It's not normal to raft up on this lake, so after a bit someone came by to see if I was OK. I saluted them with my coffee and said "Just borrowing her coffee mug!"


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Minnesail said:


> I rearranged some stuff on my boat and somehow managed to remove all my coffee mugs. So there I was Saturday morning with a nice pot brewing and nothing to drink it out of. I put a message out on Facebook only half joking "Want a boat ride today? Must bring coffee mugs, I have coffee but no cup." A short while later someone from the lake responded "I have mugs, my boat's not locked, help yourself."
> 
> So I motored over to her buoy, rafted up, and enjoyed coffee and a little breakfast.
> 
> It's not normal to raft up on this lake, so after a bit someone came by to see if I was OK. I saluted them with my coffee and said "Just borrowing her coffee mug!"


I'm glad this turned out okay this time, but Facebook is hardly the right avenue to broadcast what I would consider to be a MAYDAY situation!


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

MedSailor said:


> I'm glad this turned out okay this time, but Facebook is hardly the right avenue to broadcast what I would consider to be a MAYDAY situation!


Seems to be the new SOS source. After all your Spot tracker posts there and if you don't post in 12 hours it must be an emergency!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

If I don't post a picture of my cat every twelve hours people will assume I'm lost at sea and call the authorities.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Jammer Six said:


> All you guys talking about instant coffee, camp coffee, perc coffee, nescafe and swiss miss should start your own thread.
> 
> This thread is about coffee, and you're not really one of us.


Me I loathe instant and feel pretty much the same about percolator but whether you like it or not they are still coffee and as such mention of them is valid for the thread.


----------



## Jammer Six (Apr 2, 2015)

miatapaul said:


> I find even there "light roasts" to be awful. Not as badly burnt, but not good quality beans. Well when you are buying and roasting in the quantity they do it is impossible to do quality. And I do like some dark roasts, but it has to be done in quite small batches in order to be controlled. Give me a real small batch local roasters (or good on line source if you don't have a local) coffee anytime. And no doubt they are way overpriced for there mediocre quality they provide.


So basically, there isn't a commercial provider that would meet your approval?

(Actually, I would understand that. In other sports and endeavors, I started doing it myself for exactly that reason.)


----------



## Jammer Six (Apr 2, 2015)

Gum isn't coffee.

The rest is degree and opinion.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Jammer Six said:


> So basically, there isn't a commercial provider that would meet your approval?
> 
> (Actually, I would understand that. In other sports and endeavors, I started doing it myself for exactly that reason.)


Gee , when I started doing it for myself I couldn't afford a commercial provider. You are obviously getting way to much allowance.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

MedSailor said:


> I'm glad this turned out okay this time, but Facebook is hardly the right avenue to broadcast what I would consider to be a MAYDAY situation!


Not sure it would be a mayday situation but definately a pan pan you could drink out of the pot :2 boat:


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Jammer Six said:


> Gum isn't coffee.
> 
> The rest is degree and opinion.


Do coffee flavored jelly belly's count. How about espresso flavord


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

Here's the right way for coffee
https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/96/45/41/9645412b5a97b4d9e488ab127bc7f6dd.jpg


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

MastUndSchotbruch said:


> Got a source for this study?
> 
> (it does seem to make sense, caffeine to counteract drowsiness from first gen antihistamines but I would like to read more about it)


I looked for the study today and wasn't able to find it. I found many studies from various US military branches that included phenegran + caffeine/ephedrine or dextroamphetamine but I couldn't find the one I was looking for that argued that phenegran + stimulant had a place because it worked as a salvage therapy after seasickness started, whereas most others only worked well if taken before malaise.

MedSailor


----------



## twoshoes (Aug 19, 2010)

Trader Joe's Dark Chocolate Covered Espresso Beans are breathtakingly addictive.

The Doubletree at my Marina has free coffee in the lobby. I haven't settled on a way to brew underway yet, lots of ideas in this thread though. I've changed my Amazon wish list at least three times so far!


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Jammer Six said:


> So basically, there isn't a commercial provider that would meet your approval?
> 
> (Actually, I would understand that. In other sports and endeavors, I started doing it myself for exactly that reason.)


Naw, I like some of the beans I have had from Trader Joe's at close to half the price of Starbucks. There are a couple of online sources. And for pre-brewed locally I have found MacDonalds to have a pretty good cup, but out of the North East I have found there coffee to be quite lacking. Not sure if it is just regional thing or not but had some in Ohio a couple of weeks ago and was not the same coffee they serve in upstate NY.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

twoshoes said:


> Trader Joe's Dark Chocolate Covered Espresso Beans are breathtakingly addictive......


I bet they are. I just ordered an Espresso Brownie from my local barista the other day. I couldn't help but think this was a 50 somethings idea of a spiked brownie? Pretty lame. I didn't even like it as much as a regular brownie. Just like spiked brownies from 30 years ago.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

MedSailor said:


> I looked for the study today and wasn't able to find it. I found many studies from various US military branches that included phenegran + caffeine/ephedrine or dextroamphetamine but I couldn't find the one I was looking for that argued that phenegran + stimulant had a place because it worked as a salvage therapy after seasickness started, whereas most others only worked well if taken before malaise.
> 
> MedSailor


Med... I think this study is what you're looking for?

http://www.dtic.mil/cgi-bin/GetTRDoc?AD=ADA444947

Also I've never thought any coffee from McDonald's hold any weight in coffee conversations but it's better than some of the dishwater I've had at some plush restaurants.... that said best coffee so far is what I make even if done on my HB Brewmaster with Cafe Bustelo brand coffee but I've had Starbucks Sumatra and Verano is pretty decent if ground fresh that day.


----------



## Jammer Six (Apr 2, 2015)

tdw said:


> Gee , when I started doing it for myself I couldn't afford a commercial provider. You are obviously getting way to much allowance.


Not really, only one of the hookers will take a credit card.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

guitarguy56 said:


> Med... I think this study is what you're looking for?
> 
> http://www.dtic.mil/cgi-bin/GetTRDoc?AD=ADA444947


For some reason the link isn't working for me. BTW, when looking for it, I found quite a few more studies that thought negatively of Phenegran/promethazine reporting that most patient's abilities were impaired by it's side effects. Meclizine, Dramamine or Clorphenarimine (antihistamines like Benadryl) were preferred mixed with ephedra.

MedSailor


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

MedSailor said:


> Meclizine, Dramamine or Clorphenarimine (antihistamines like Benadryl) were preferred mixed with ephedra.r


I miss the days when you could get ephedrine over the counter.

Strictly for seasickness, of course.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

So this reminds me of a story.

Moored in Great Salt Pond, Block Island, a few years ago I pass my mate the coffee press to dump the grounds overboard. You know what happens. It's late in the evening and we have no hope of a hike around the island hoping to find a way to make coffee for the morning.

So the next morning I am miserable a bit hungover and a bit pissed off at the situation. Luckily my hapless mate had brought along the filter basket from a salvaged Keurig cup. To this day I have no idea why he would be carrying this thing around. But, this is the kind of guy who travels with a cheese board, and an old plastic raincoat that stopped repelling water decades ago. He forgets a toothbrush or a towel, but he has a cheese board.

So we boil water, fill that tiny basket with a spoonful of coffee, hold it with a pair of vise grips over a mug and brew coffee...ever so slowly.

Anyway, the moral of the story is that hapless crew that shows up is more fun than crew that doesn't.


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

MedSailor said:


> I looked for the study today and wasn't able to find it. I found many studies from various US military branches that included phenegran + caffeine/ephedrine or dextroamphetamine but I couldn't find the one I was looking for that argued that phenegran + stimulant had a place because it worked as a salvage therapy after seasickness started, whereas most others only worked well if taken before malaise.
> 
> MedSailor


'preciate you looking for it!


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Minnesail said:


> I miss the days when you could get ephedrine over the counter.
> 
> Strictly for seasickness, of course.


I miss the days when my high school girlfriend's father was a pharmaceutical sales rep with a garage full of uncounted, undocumented, Lemmon 714 samples.


----------

